# a few turks



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

from the property.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Just a Few  [email protected]


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

some nice photoes,and if you dont mind me asking what county were they takeing in and where did you get the feeder i like that.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Great pics! Can't wait for the season!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, thats a lot of decoys...


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

And they look so real. Must of cost a fortune.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 18 Turkeys in my back yard yesterday morning.
They scratched around for about an hour.


----------

